

Entrepreneurial Activity Reaches Highest Point in 14 Years - rooshdi
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/05/entrepreneurial-activity-reaches-highest-point-in-14-years-says-kauffman-report.php

======
wdewind
Not despite, because.

~~~
jacquesm
Absolutely. It's so weird how the article completely misses the obvious,
people that are out of work are, quite often as a last ditch attempt at making
some money, very likely to start a small business trying to weather the crisis
as good as they can.

The interesting thing is that a small fraction of them will succeed beyond
their wildest dreams.

------
TristanKromer
For a good book on interpreting some of the Kaufman data, check out: The
Illusions of Entrepreneurship: The Costly Myths That Entrepreneurs, Investors,
and Policy Makers Live By Scott A. Shane

Cheers, Tristan

